# Fächerahorn treibt nicht aus



## newman71 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe an unserem Teich einen nun vier jahre alten __ Fächerahorn stehen. Er ist ca 130 cm hoch und schaut(e) einfach super aus.
Nach diesem Winter treibt er in den unteren 30-40 cm über dem Boden aus. Der restliche Meter nach oben bleibt blattlos. Zum Teil sind die schwächeren Ästchen ausgetrocknet, ein größerer Teil davon scheint jedoch noch zu leben.
Was kann ich tun ?

Bitte um Hilfe,

Uwe:beeten


----------



## Armin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fächerahorn treibt nicht aus*

Hy,

das ist sicherlich die Ahornwelke (Verticilium-Pilz). Alle befallenen Triebe bis ins gesude Holz runterschneiden und den __ Ahorn trocken halten. Bei der Pflanzung kann man vorbeugend Aliette ins Pflanzloch geben. Ansonsten gibt es keine Behandlung bei befall ausser dem Rückschnitt. Die Schere sollte nach jedem Schnitt desinfiziert werden.

Jap. Ahorn möglichst immer erhöht pflanzen in sandigem, durchlässigen und leicht saurem Boden. Feuchtigkeit oder gar Staunässe unbedingt vermeiden.

Beim Kauf schon darauf achten, daß die Ware nicht schon trockene Ästchen hat oder beschnitten wurde.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fächerahorn treibt nicht aus*

Hallo,

zum Thema Schere etc. desinfizieren: es gibt ein paar Badreiniger, die Chlor enthalten. So ein Reiniger mit Wasser verdünnt gibt ein ganz passables Desinfektionsmittel für Schneidwerkzeuge im Gartenbau.


----------



## Trautchen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fächerahorn treibt nicht aus*

Hallo, ich glaube das sieht eher schlecht aus. Wir hatten auch mal einen. Es fing mit einem Ästchen an und wir haben geschnippelt ohne Ende. Er hat es nicht geschafft. Im zweiten Jahr war er dann hin. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Viel Glück!


----------



## Silke (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fächerahorn treibt nicht aus*

Hallo,
tja da kann man wohl nix machen. Meine Nachbarn haben ihren 10jährigen Fächerahorn dieses Jahr leider entsorgen müssen wegen der Krankheit.
Überträgt sich der Pilz durch die Luft?


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fächerahorn treibt nicht aus*

Hallo Silke,

Pilze verbreiten sich über Sporen, und die sind so winzig, dass sie der Wind überall hin trägt. In der Regel muss es dann noch feucht genug sein, damit die Sporen 'keimen' (sie machen was anderes, aber das ist kompliziert) und die Wirtspflanze infizieren können.


----------

